# Send/Email Command Button in Excel 02



## Kido (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 12-mth spreadsheet where I would like the recipients to fill out and email it back to me on a monthly basis. I added a "Send" command button by doing the following:

View, Toolbar, Forms, Button, Assign Macro, ActiveWorkbook.SendMail recipients:="designed email address"

The workbook can be sent as an email attachment, but it doesn't open up a New Message window.

(Q1) How can the spreadsheet be sent as an email attachment with a New Message window so the recipients can write a message?

(Q2) How can I get a picture/graphic (email) on the command button?

(Q3) Can the recipients send the specific month spreadsheet instead of the entire workbook each time?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

Ron de Bruin is the expert on this. There are also some samples available on his site.


----------

